# J. Burk & Co bottle info needed



## delphinis (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone
 I got this bottle at a consignment store today for $3.  It's embossed with  "J. Burk & Co Keokuk, IA  This bottle is never sold" It's a hand blown tooled crown top.  I was wondering if someone can tell me if this is a common bottle or not. I was thinking of either using it as trading stock or trying to sell it to an antique store at a profit for my bottle fund. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

 Anthony


----------



## delphinis (Nov 23, 2012)

pic 2


----------



## delphinis (Nov 23, 2012)

Pic 3


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Anthony,

 Here's some history of the firm:

 "GEORGE BURK. 



 |. Burk & Company, manufacturers of all kinds of carbonated 
 beverages, has for almost a half century been one of the prosperous 
 concerns of Keokuk. It was founded in 1865 by John Burk, who was 
 one of the pioneers of Keokuk. He was born in Malmo, Sweden, in 
 1833 and came to the United States at the age of twenty years, land- 
 ing at New Orleans. He later became a resident of St. Louis and 
 there he learned the soda-water business. He subsequently turned 
 his knowledge to good account as the founder of J. Burk & Company 
 of Keokuk. His death occurred in 1889. His wife, who in her maid- 
 enhood was Emma A. Capson, was born in 1833 and died in 1890. 
 Their marriage occurred in Sweden. 

 The subject of this sketch. George Burk, was born in Keokuk 
 on the 6th of April, 1867, and educated in the local schools. He 
 has lived in the same ward all of his life and has thoroughly iden- 
 tified himself with the progress and growth of his native city. 



 HISTORY OF LEE COUNTY 149 

 During his business career he has been identilied with the company 
 of which his father was the founder and he has ably carried on 
 the work whicli his father began. J. Burk & Company's product 
 is sold throughout this entire section and the trade knows that its 
 soda water, ginger ale and other carbonated beverages are always to 
 be depended upon. Only the purest materials are used and great 
 care is taken in their manufacture to observe all sanitary rules. The 
 business is conducted at loi i to 1013 Main street. 

 Mr. Burk is a member of a number of fraternal organizations and 
 is popular therein. He belongs to the Eagles, Elks, Moose and the 
 Owls. A resident of the city during his whole life and a son of one 
 of its manufacturers and business men, he does all in his power to 
 promote the welfare of Keokuk along lines of material and moral 
 advancement." From.

One to watch @ electronic auction.




From.


----------



## epackage (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't know what the sales are like by you locally on such bottles, that would be a $5-7 bottle tops here in a store..


----------



## delphinis (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you very much for the information surfaceone and epackage. It's much appreciated!

 Anthony


----------

